# مفصول لمخالفة قوانين المنتدى ..!!



## عبود عبده عبود (25 مايو 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]أول مرة أشوف وأقرا قانون بدون عقوبات مُعلنة ومكتوبة (!!!)*​​ *[FONT=&quot]العقوبات مكتوبة بالحبر السرى زى " جواسيس زمان " أيام " رأفت الهجان "*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لما كان " أدون سمحون " يغمس حرف القلم ... فى عصير الليمون *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ويكتب الأسرار اللى عرفها  عن طريق " السكورتيرة " بين سطور جوابه لأخته عديلة اللى مربياه... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويبعته عن طريق " روما " بعد ما يسّقطه فى صندوق البوستة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى على ناصية محل " التوحيد والنور " [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وفى محلات " التوحيد والنور " تلاقى المحل تلات أدوار عااااااالييية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن غير أسانسير ...لأنه صناعة الكُفار...!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و( يُمنع )  أستخدام الكمبيوتر ..(!!!)[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]واحد قال علشان الضرايب ...وواحد تانى قال ..لآلآلآلآ .. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دة علشان مايهنكش منه وتبوظ الحسابات ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
والتهنيك بيحصل لما تنزل برنامج مسروق - أدمن الموقع اللى سارقه -  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كاتب فى توقيعه الآية الكريمة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] (( [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ٱتَّقُواْ ٱللَّهَ مَا ٱسْتَطَعْتُمْ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] )) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( يعنى أتوضى قبل ما تحمل البرنامج المسروق  )
:t33::t33::t33:
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نرجع مرجعونا لــ " رأفت الهجان " ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لما عرف أن فيه محطة أتوبيس فى مصر أسمها محطة ( المطار سرى ) ...!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أتجن " رأفت " قوووم  بعت لمدير المخابرات بالحبر ( السرى ) أياه ...وسأله :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]= ألا صحيح مصر بتبنى (مطار سرى) يا فيظى بييه  ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعلى الفور ...طلب " فيظى بيه " من " رأفت " إنه يقابله فى " سينتاجما سكوير " فى أتينا ( بالتاء )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عند الولة " محمد المغربى "  اللى فاتح كبابجى فى الميدان [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و أعطاه كلمة السر ( ربع كباب مشكل ...بس من غير طحينة )  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وعندها ... ظهر " فيظى بييه " مُعطياً ظهره لـ " رأفت " وللكاميرا هامساً له فى ( سرية )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]-  أيوة يا [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" رأفت " مصر بتبنى ( مطار سرى) ...بس خليها فى (سرك) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فرد عليه " الهجان " وهو يتناول صوبع الكوفتة ( بالبقدونس السرى ) :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]= طبعا يا فيظى بييه فى (سرى) زى ما هى فى ( سر) الشعب المصرى كله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن ( المطار السرى ) بتاع رأفت الهجان ... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إلى العقوبات (السرية) فى قوانين المنتدى والمُزدانة بعبارة ( يُمنع )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]..يُمنع .. يُمنع .. يُمنع .. يُمنع .. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ماشى ...أوكيية ...وماذا بعد كل هاذوها الممنوعات ؟![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل سنتعاطاها فى جلسة أُنس وفرفشة مع تذكيرنا بأيام التشرد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأغنية " عبده الكُح " اللى كنا بنشغلها لبنت الجيران زمان[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( إن كُنت ناااار أنا مية ...إن كُنت أسوة أنا حنّية ) ... ؟!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أ
[FONT=&quot]أ[/FONT]م سترفدنى ؟...هل ستفصلنى ؟[FONT=&quot]![/FONT]
[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نقول وبالله التوفيق والفضل والمنة وإتقائِهِ ما أستطعنا الى ذلك سبيلا.. :t33:.
أنه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لايوجد أيوها ذِكر لأيتوها عقوبات فى قوانين المنتدى ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( لآهُمَّ  إلا )  عقوبة حذف العضويات المُتكررة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إحم [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]... ماعلينا ..  خليها فى ( سرك ) زى فيظى بييه  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فصل [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]و... [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أأأأأسف [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فاصل ونعود ...[/FONT]*​[/FONT]*  حسب حرارة الجو  *​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 مايو 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]العضو*​*[FONT=&quot] من دولى اللى بيدوق الفصل ما بيسلاهوش *​​ *[FONT=&quot]  يبتدى يهرش فى دراعه مكان ( الفصل ) زى المدمنين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ويقعد كدة قدام المنتدى يغنى أغنية " كوكب الحارة أم كالسون "  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أرجوك أفصلنى بسرعة ...أرجوك أنا عايز الجُرعة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لذا ...كنت أود أن أقترح على الأدارة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بإعلان العقوبات[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] - أسوة بأيوها قانون - خلقه ربنا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و كنت أود أن أضع تلك الطلبات فى صندوق المقترحات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكننى إستنبهت ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
إن أى صندوق للمقترحات ( فى أيوها مكان ) بيبقى عامل زى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حتة الورقة الفويل (السيلفر) العياقة دى واللى مالهاش أى تلاتين لآزمة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى بنغطى بيها عضمة " ورك الديك الرومى "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حتة كدة للتنطيط ع البشر وللأستعراض بديك أهالينا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
أو عاملة زى حتة سلايز " البرتقان " اللى بتتحط  ملولوة كدة فوق صدر الديك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] بيقولوا عليها ( جارنش ) يعنى زواق ...ما بتتاكلش .. [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن فيه ناس بتاكلها بمجرد ما بوفيه ( العروسة ) يتفتح [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وسمعونا ( زغرودة ) بمناسبت عودتى بالسلامة الى منتدانا العزيز[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وقبل فصلى مرة أخرى أو على أقلوها ( تأدير ) ناخدوا إنذار[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
وبالمناسبة :  نعرفوا عضوة كل ما تصحى م النوم ...تلاقى إنذار على المخدة  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حاجة كدة زى حتة الشيكولاتة النونو اللى بيحطها الهاوس كييبينج فى الفنادق على مخدة الزبون ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبمناسبة  الشيكولاتة النونو ...
الإنذار عند بعض العضوات أسمه ( أنظار ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على أعتبار أن ( أنظار ) الأدارة بتتجه إلى العضو المُخالف والعياذَ بالله [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لآهُمَّ لا تجعلنا من المخالفين ...آآآآآآمين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[FONT=&quot]لآهُمّ[FONT=&quot]َ سنعود [FONT=&quot]....
:t33::t33::t33:
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (25 مايو 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]الموضوع كوميدى...فلا يجب أن تستاء الأدارة من النقد الساخر*​​ *[FONT=&quot]كذلك .... لا يجب أن يستشيط العضو غضباً من فصله ..*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأن الأدارة حُرة تماماً فى إدارة منتداها ووضع قوانينها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى ولو كانت مكتوبة بالحبر السرى زى " رأفت الهجان " [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولأن عضو المنتدى قُاصر يجب أن يوضع تحت وصاية الأدمن [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والذى يقوم – بدوره - بتشكيل ( مجلس حسبى ) يتولى رباية الأعضاء[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
كذلك العضو ...حُر تماماً فى أدارته لعضويته  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يتفقا أو يختلفا ...كلاهما حُر فى تصرفه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أتفقاا ...يبقى خير وبركة وأديك قاعد فى وسطينا ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أختلفااا ...
خد لك شرطة وباب المنتدى فى أيدك وأنت خارج لو تكرمت[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
***** [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكن أريد أن أقول هنا كلمة .... لعل وعسل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إن القوانين وُضعت للتنظيم و لحماية لغة الخطاب داخل المنتدى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهذا هو المطلوب بالفعل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ...النظام مع الرُقى فى لغة الحوار وآداب الحديث[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وليس للأنتقام والتربص بالأعضاء [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و..... على أخص الخصوص لو كنا فى منتدى دينى يرفع المحاور فيه شعار [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( لستم المُتكلمين ) !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على أعتبار أنه ليس هو من وصف العضو بأنه كداب وقليل الأدب
:t33::t33::t33::t33:
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن ماما توحة وبابا ماجد وتيتة نوسة وجدو صلاح وخالو سعيد ..[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نُهديكم أغنية " هانى شاكر "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فينك من بدرى – فصلتك – أنا ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يا مُناى يا عُمرى – فصلتك – أنا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]*****[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
( نرجو مراعاة الدقة عند ترجمة الألفاظ المصرية لـ  ماى روك ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى ...[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] 
(( [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ٱتَّقُواْ ٱللَّهَ مَا ٱسْتَطَعْتُمْ[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ))

:new6::new6::new6:
[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## joeseph.jesus (25 مايو 2015)

منتظر تكملة الموضوع  وبالترجمة


----------



## أَمَة (26 مايو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]وسمعونا ( زغرودة ) بمناسبت عودتى بالسلامة الى منتدانا العزيز*[/FONT]​


 
30: 30: 30: 30: 30: 30: 30: 30: 30: 30: 30: 30: 30: 30: 30: 30: 30: 30: 



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لآهُمَّ لا تجعلنا من المخالفين ...آآآآآآمين *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​



 

:94:[/FONT]


----------



## tamav maria (26 مايو 2015)

> *[FONT="]وسمعونا ( زغرودة ) بمناسبت عودتى بالسلامة الى منتدانا العزيز[/FONT][/B][/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> [CENTER][CENTER][B][FONT="]وقبل فصلى مرة أخرى أو على أقلوها ( تأدير ) ناخدوا إنذار
> 
> *​





> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ها اكتفي بالضحك ومتابعه​


​​


> [/FONT]


----------



## tamav maria (26 مايو 2015)

انا ها اكتب تعليقي ع الموضوع بالحبر السري 
ها اغمس الكيبورد في مية البطيخ واكتب










بس كده هو ده تحليلي للموضوع كله
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 مايو 2015)

joeseph.jesus قال:


> منتظر تكملة الموضوع  وبالترجمة


 *[FONT=&quot]أية ترجمة تنتظرها يا عزيزى دوق " وندسور " ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الترجمة للعزيز روك لأن بعض المصطلحات المصرية تكون غامضة عليه*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وساعات بتبقى فاتحة 
*​​:smile02​


أمة قال:


> 30: 30: 30: 30: 30: 30: 30:


 *[FONT=&quot]أحلى زغرودة ...على فكرة العصفورة قالت لى أنك زى القمررررر[/FONT]*​ 


tamav maria قال:


> *[FONT="]وسمعونا ( زغرودة ) بمناسبت عودتى بالسلامة الى منتدانا العزيز[/FONT][/B][/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> [CENTER][CENTER][B][FONT="]وقبل فصلى مرة أخرى أو على أقلوها ( تأدير ) ناخدوا إنذار
> 
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]وتضحكى لية [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بس *[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أنتى ف*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]ى الأدارة ومشرفة أد الدنيا ومن شبرا كمان ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المفرو تكون العقوبات معروفة ...
يعنى مثلاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أتاوبت داخل القسم أياه ...يبقى فصل لمدة أسبوع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عطست ...أسبوعين ...وهكذا يعنى
:smile02
[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## tamav maria (26 مايو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أية ترجمة تنتظرها يا عزيزى دوق " وندسور " ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الترجمة للعزيز روك لأن بعض المصطلحات المصرية تكون غامضة عليه*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وساعات بتبقى فاتحة
> *​​:smile02​
> *[FONT=&quot]أحلى زغرودة ...على فكرة العصفورة قالت لى أنك زى القمررررر*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​
> *[FONT=&quot]وتضحكى لية [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]بس *[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أنتى ف*[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]ى الأدارة ومشرفة أد الدنيا ومن شبرا كمان ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]المفرو تكون العقوبات معروفة ...
> يعنى مثلاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أتاوبت داخل القسم أياه ...يبقى فصل لمدة أسبوع[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عطست ...أسبوعين ...وهكذا يعنى
> :smile02
> [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]




ولو اتكلمت علي بتوع شبرا فصل نهااااااااااااااااااااائي 

*[FONT=&quot](( **[FONT=&quot]ٱتَّقُواْ ٱللَّهَ مَا ٱسْتَطَعْتُمْ**[FONT=&quot] ))[/FONT]*[/FONT][/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 مايو 2015)

tamav maria قال:


> ولو اتكلمت علي بتوع شبرا فصل نهااااااااااااااااااااائي
> 
> *[FONT=&quot](( **[FONT=&quot]ٱتَّقُواْ ٱللَّهَ مَا ٱسْتَطَعْتُمْ**[FONT=&quot] ))*​​





tamav maria قال:


> [/FONT]​[/FONT]


*يا بنتى عيلة أمى شبراوية كلها 
أتفصل لية بقى ؟؟
أنتو بتتلككوا ؟
:new6::new6::new6:
*​[/FONT]


----------



## tamav maria (26 مايو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يا بنتى عيلة أمى شبراوية كلها
> أتفصل لية بقى ؟؟
> أنتو بتتلككوا ؟
> :new6::new6::new6:
> *​



يالهووووووووووووووي 
دا انت اتاريك لك واسطه كبيره قوي في شبرا 
دا انا كده رحت في الرجلين 
ادام الموضوع كده اتلكم زي ما انت عاوز لا في انذار ولا فصل ولا حتي تنبيه نونو 
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## soul & life (26 مايو 2015)

انا كان بودى ازغرط لكن خايفة علشان ظروفى متسمحش ناو  وعد منى بعد الولادة ليك عندى زغروطة ومين عارف يمكن يجيلك فصل تانى  يبقوا زغروطين هههههه
وحشتنا مواضيعك مستر عبود


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 مايو 2015)

*حبر سري ورأفت الهجان 
وتوحيده بنت نور 
وديك اهلينا اللذيذ


عوده ميمونه يا حج *​


----------



## philanthropist (26 مايو 2015)

مجربتش الفصل قبل كدة بس اكيد هزعل لو حصل بدون سبب واضح و معجبة جدا بالموضوع


----------



## grges monir (26 مايو 2015)

يااااااااااة اخيرا
المحامى العام لجنايات المنتدى ظهر ههههههه
سؤال بسيط ياعوبد
هو فين اصلا قوانين المنتدىهههههههههه
انا مش فاكر غير فىالتسجيل  طلعت قدامى صفحة دوست اوكية عشان اسجل ومنبعيدها   مش شوفتها تانى


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (26 مايو 2015)

soul & life قال:


> انا كان بودى ازغرط لكن خايفة علشان ظروفى متسمحش ناو  وعد منى بعد الولادة ليك عندى زغروطة ومين عارف يمكن يجيلك فصل تانى  يبقوا زغروطين هههههه
> وحشتنا مواضيعك مستر عبود


 *[FONT=&quot]ليكى عليا حلاوة المولود الجديد أنفصل لك تانى ..*​​ 


!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * عوده ميمونه يا حج *​


 *[FONT=&quot]عششششت ...بس أعتقد انك أنت ضربت الرقم القياسى فى الفصل [/FONT]*​ 


philanthropist قال:


> مجربتش الفصل قبل كدة بس اكيد هزعل لو حصل بدون سبب واضح و معجبة جدا بالموضوع


 *[FONT=&quot]لآلآلآلآ ...دة الفصل لذيذ أأأوى اللى بيجربه مش بيسلاه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وألذ ما فيه أن الشهر بتاعه بركة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى شهر الفصل = 32 يوم ...ومتسأليش كييف [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بس أنا نفسى فى حاجة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نفسى أعرف أقرا أسمك [/FONT]*​ 


grges monir قال:


> *سؤال بسيط ياعوبد
> هو فين اصلا قوانين المنتدىهههههههههه*


 *[FONT=&quot]هتلاقى يا باشا فى كل قسم قوانين [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن بدون عقوبات ..خليها فى سرك 
[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## philanthropist (26 مايو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ليكى عليا حلاوة المولود الجديد أنفصل لك تانى ..*​​
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]عششششت ...بس أعتقد انك أنت ضربت الرقم القياسى فى الفصل [/FONT]*​
> 
> ...


*

سمى كدة وقسم الكلمة اتنين و هتعرف تقراها المهم تكون عارف معناها محب لجميع جنس البشر*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (26 مايو 2015)

grges monir قال:


> يااااااااااة اخيرا
> هو فين اصلا قوانين المنتدىهههههههههه
> انا مش فاكر غير فىالتسجيل  طلعت قدامى صفحة دوست اوكية عشان اسجل ومن بعيدها   مش شوفتها تانى


فكرتني ياجرجس بعد ما عبووود ادوله اجازة اجباري لمدة شهر (لان اتجاه الدولة دلوقتي مابيديش بدالها فلوس) بعد اشتراك متواصل من 2010 من غير ولا يوم عارضة واحد عبود قدمه في المنتدي .. (بس كان فيه اجباري برضو ههههه)

فكنت بتكلم عن القوانين هل بتتطبق ع الكل ولا علي ناس وناس ... واديت مثالين في القسم اياه بتاع حساب الاجازات الاجباري ..

بس .. فلقيت تقييم من الريس سخصيا .. ويبلغني
فيه انه تم ازالة المخالفتين ... واعقبها برسالة للجماعة اللي شتموا
( انه عيب كده ياجماعة مايصحش ... )

الله طب ماهو شتم اهوه وبعدين انا مدي مثالين مش للتبليغ عشان يتشالوا ... لكن باضرب بيهم المثل في التطبيق ... يعني مستني نتيجة علي اللي شتم ياريس .. :new6::new6::new6:

بس عجبني التقييم قوي اوي من روك الصراحة .. :fun_lol:​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 مايو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]عششششت ...بس أعتقد انك أنت ضربت الرقم القياسى فى الفصل *​​


*ضربت وشتمت وسجلت براءه اختراع هههههههههه*​[/FONT]


----------



## أَمَة (27 مايو 2015)

grges monir قال:


> يااااااااااة اخيرا
> المحامى العام لجنايات المنتدى ظهر ههههههه
> سؤال بسيط ياعوبد
> هو فين اصلا قوانين المنتدىهههههههههه
> انا مش فاكر غير فىالتسجيل طلعت قدامى صفحة دوست اوكية عشان اسجل ومنبعيدها مش شوفتها تانى


 
في الخدمة يا غالي.

الصفحة مش سرية خالص.........
تروح صفحة منتديات الكنيسة وتدوس على منبر الإعلانات  الأول في الجدول، تفتح الصفحة تلاقي قوانين المنتدى مثبت الثاني في الجدول.


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 مايو 2015)

الحمد لله على سلامتك


----------



## grges monir (27 مايو 2015)

أمة قال:


> في الخدمة يا غالي.
> 
> الصفحة مش سرية خالص.........
> تروح صفحة منتديات الكنيسة وتدوس على منبر الإعلانات  الأول في الجدول، تفتح الصفحة تلاقي قوانين المنتدى مثبت الثاني في الجدول.


ربنا يخليكى لينا يا نائب المدير العام ههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 مايو 2015)

philanthropist قال:


> *سمى *كدة وقسم الكلمة اتنين و هتعرف تقراها


 *[FONT=&quot]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ...نقول تونس ؟!*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا أخدت بنصيحتك وقسمت الكلمة على أتنين ( فيلان_ثروبيست )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طبعا معنى الأسم جميل جداً ... [/FONT]*​ ​


ياسر رشدى قال:


> بس عجبني التقييم قوي اوي من روك الصراحة .. :fun_lol:​


 *[FONT=&quot]أية دة عجبك ؟ ...قولى طعم التقييم الأحمر أية ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فراولة [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]برضه زى ما بيقولوا ؟ فيه ناس قالوا أنه بيدى على طعم بطيخ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أوبااا ...بطيخة ساقعة فى الجو المستهبل دة تبقى عيشة[/FONT]*​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ 


أمة قال:


> الصفحة مش سرية خالص.........
> .


 *[FONT=&quot]ياست الكل القوانين موجودة أى نعم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفى كل قسم كمان فيه قانون منفصل له [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا با تكلم عن ( عدم ) وجود عقوبات مُعلنة للأعضاؤوس [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى # أين قال # أنى أترفد 15 فى 15 ويُراعى التجديد فى الميعاد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]زى بتوع النيابة ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مش عايز أقلب الموضوع ( شخشنة ) ...لكن ...
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أين عقوبة البادئ بالسباب ؟! [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هل يُعقل أن أى عضو يدخل لقسم ( الأجازات الأجبارى ) يترفد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لمجرد أن رده مش عاجب قُدس أبونا المُشرف ؟[/FONT]*​ :new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (27 مايو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]أية دة عجبك ؟ ...قولى طعم التقييم الأحمر أية ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]فراولة *​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]برضه زى ما بيقولوا ؟ فيه ناس قالوا أنه بيدى على طعم بطيخ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أوبااا ...بطيخة ساقعة فى الجو المستهبل دة تبقى عيشة[/FONT]*​ [/FONT]


شعوري اييييييييه

قبل التقييم 







ودي بقي بعد التقييم






وطبعا .. لان التقييم كان احمريكا ..

فقلت اتسلي بقي علي صديقتنا






اتفضلوا يا جماعة ما تتكسفوش .. مد ايدك يا عبوووود :146ec:



​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (27 مايو 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> اتفضلوا يا جماعة ما تتكسفوش .. مد ايدك يا عبوووود :146ec:
> ​


 *[FONT=&quot]بادور على بطيخة ( شيليان ) فى السوق ومش لاقى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]الولة بيقول لى شيليان يا بيه نمرة واحد وسعر البطيخة 15 جنيه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طبعاً أشتغلت له فى الأسكندرانى ولا مؤاخذة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنها لو شيليان نمرة واحد حقيقى يبقى تعمل 4 جنيه فى الكيلو ع الأقل = حوالى 28 جنى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وأحنا كدة بدأنا ( نشخشن ) الموضوع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنت عارف ان المشرف زى حكم الكورة هو الميقاتى الوحيد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وهو بس اللى يقول دى شخشنة وألا لأء ...وتترفد عليها لو حكم عليك بالشخشنة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]إلا ما تعرفش يا ياشر يعنى أية شخشنة ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]سمعت أنها بتيجى فى الرُكب ....قال ؟[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (27 مايو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> *​
> *[FONT=&quot]إلا ما تعرفش يا ياشر يعنى أية شخشنة ؟؟*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]سمعت أنها بتيجى فى الرُكب ....قال ؟[/FONT]*​:new6::new6::new6:​ [/FONT]


دا مرض وليعازوا بالله 
وبصفتي جراح سابقا (وفي بعض الاحيان جزار)
اقدر ائولك ان المرض ده الكشف عليه سهل خالص خالص

انت تنيم المريض ع سرير الكشف والست التومرجيه جمبك ماشي (لو مكانش فيه سرير استخدم التروللي)
امسك ايده اليمين وطبق كل صوابعينه ماعدا الصوبع الصغنن ... خليه مفرود

هات ولاعة سجايرك وامسك كف المريض وصباعه الصغنن مفرود
ولع الولاعة تحت صباعة بس مش تحته ع طول سيب مسافة

قدامك تلاته ري اكشن

الاولاني هايسحب ايده بسرعه .. كدا المريض معندوش ايتها حاجة .. يلبس ويروح بيتهم

التاني هايقولك اي اي ويودي وشه الناحية التانيه من غير مايسحب كف ايده .. ده بقي يبقي مريض بالشخشنة مرحلة اولي ولسه مانتشرتش

التالت هتلاقي المريض بيضحك في وشك وسايب صوبعه عادي ويقولك انا شامم ريحة شياط 
دا بقي مريض مرحلة اخيرة .. حاول تجري لانه لما يكتشف الموضوع رد فعله هايبقي مش طبيعي
ووقفله التومرجية بس تكون مجانص 

بس .. دي طريقة الكشف 

العلاج بقي للمرحلة الاولي مية بطيخ 10 ملل جم في الوريد مرة واحدة

المرحلة المتقدمة بقي علئله محلول فراولة 40 ملل في محلول جولوكوز 

وكله هايبقي زي الفل ان شاء الله ومافيش ايوتها حاجة

وكفاية كده ياعبووووود ههههههه
​[/FONT]


----------



## Desert Rose (27 مايو 2015)

تعرف أني مستغربة ومندهشه كمان:t31: لأَنِّي كنت متوقعه ان بعد اللي حصل ده انك مش هترجع المنتدي تاني 
 انت فاجئتني :999:


----------



## grges monir (27 مايو 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> تعرف أني مستغربة ومندهشه كمان:t31: لأَنِّي كنت متوقعه ان بعد اللي حصل ده انك مش هترجع المنتدي تاني
> انت فاجئتني :999:


عبود نفسة اندهش يا روز هههههههه


----------



## soul & life (28 مايو 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> تعرف أني مستغربة ومندهشه كمان:t31: لأَنِّي كنت متوقعه ان بعد اللي حصل ده انك مش هترجع المنتدي تاني
> انت فاجئتني :999:



وأنا كمان :smile01


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 مايو 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> وكفاية كده ياعبووووود ههههههه
> ​


 *[FONT=&quot] *​​ *[FONT=&quot] لآ حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ..!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هو عبود اللى قال انه جاله تقييم " أحمر " ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يا باشا أنا كبيرى تقييم أورانج ( بورتقالى ناعم ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فايتمين سي مع بضعة وجوه باسمة ...[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 مايو 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> تعرف أني مستغربة ومندهشه كمان:t31: لأَنِّي كنت متوقعه ان بعد اللي حصل ده انك مش هترجع المنتدي تاني
> انت فاجئتني :999:





grges monir قال:


> عبود نفسة اندهش يا روز هههههههه





soul & life قال:


> وأنا كمان :smile01


 *[FONT=&quot]الموضوع بسيط ...واحد شتمنى رحت شاتمه *​​ *[FONT=&quot]كركر الشتمية رحت داااااايس ومكمل *​​ *[FONT=&quot]عاتييى كأننا فى رمضان يعنى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولو تكركرت ( سادس مرة ) هكررها سابع وتامن وتاسع   [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يفصلنى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]؟! ... 
مايفصل ...بس ما قبلش على نفسى أهانة خوفاً على عضوية منتدى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دى لو عضوية الأمم المتحدة ...برضه مش هقبل أهانة دون رد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]خاصة أننى لم أكن أبداً البادئ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
مش عايز أقلب الموضوع الى نزاع خاص وشخصى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]موضوعى يتحدث عن[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ( عدم  وجود ) عقوبات مُعلنة وواضحة للأعضاء[/FONT]*​ *
وبعدين مش فاهمكم يعنى ...
هو أنتم ما صدقتم أتفصل ؟؟
أمشى يعنى ؟؟
طاب مين هيناكف فيكم ؟!
طاب يعنى أسيبكم تشتموا فى " عبد الناصر " وتتمنوا أعدامه ؟
وألا أسيب " فاطمة ناعوت " تصول وتجول فى المنتدى ؟

:new6::new6::new6::new6:
*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (28 مايو 2015)

ههههههههههه كركر الشتيمة ازاى يعنى الشتيمة كركرت فى ودنك 

لا صدقنى يا استاذ عبود المنتدى من غيرك كان ضلمة هو مش ضلمة اوى يعنى تقدر تقول كنا اعدين على لمبة جاز هههههه وانت جيت وجبت الكهربا معاك  والدنيا كلها كركرت لرجوعك  انا كنت عارفة ان المنتدى باللى فيه يعزو عليك ومتقدرش تنسانا بسهولة  لكن قولت  تلاقيه بيتواصل مع البعض المقربين منك عبر الفيس والذى منه اتارى امتناعك عن دخول الفيس وعدم محبتك له طلعت بفايدة 
وبعدين هو مين يقدر يشتم فى عبد الناصر  اما بقا فاضل وتابوت فدول حكاية تانية خالص


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 مايو 2015)

*أولاً ...شكراً لتقديرك وكلماتك المُشجعة 
ثانياً
*​


soul & life قال:


> وبعدين هو مين يقدر يشتم فى *عبد الناصر * اما بقا فاضل وتابوت فدول حكاية تانية خالص


 *[FONT=&quot] *​​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]" عبد الناصر "  شعب تقدس فى فرد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( تسجيل أستفزاز لواحدة صاحبتنا )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بس أنا عندى أدلتى ... وهأنزلها فى موضوع منفصل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ونشوف ضرب النار[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ :smile01:smile01:smile01​[/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (28 مايو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أولاً ...شكراً لتقديرك وكلماتك المُشجعة
> ثانياً
> *​
> *[FONT=&quot] *​​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]" عبد الناصر "  شعب تقدس فى فرد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( تسجيل أستفزاز لواحدة صاحبتنا )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بس أنا عندى أدلتى ... وهأنزلها فى موضوع منفصل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ونشوف ضرب النار[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ :smile01:smile01:smile01​[/FONT]



العفو  يا مستر عبود 

يا مُسهل يارب خد بالك من القوانين الجديدة مش عاوزين الدنيا تضلم تانى مش هيبقا حر وضلمة كمان :mus13::mus13::mus13:


----------



## ياسر رشدى (28 مايو 2015)

soul & life قال:


> خد بالك من القوانين الجديدة مش عاوزين الدنيا تضلم تانى مش هيبقا حر وضلمة كمان :mus13::mus13::mus13:


ايه القوانين الجديدة دي !!!
هو فيه جديدة وقديمة ؟​


----------



## soul & life (28 مايو 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> ايه القوانين الجديدة دي !!!
> هو فيه جديدة وقديمة ؟​



لا مفيش قوانين جديدة فى شوية تعديلات وتوضيحات


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 مايو 2015)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> ايه القوانين الجديدة دي !!!
> هو فيه جديدة وقديمة ؟​


 *[FONT=&quot]لأ ...فيه بند كدة ( أتحشر ) فى النُص*​​ *[FONT=&quot]إحم[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] ... ما علينا ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دع الخلق للخالق و " مُبارك " عليك البند الجديد 
[/FONT]*​:smile01:smile01:smile01​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 مايو 2015)

*جمعهم فى الخير يا رب 
:smile01:smile01:smile01





*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (28 مايو 2015)

> يمنع كتابة الإعتراضات على  التصرفات  الإدارية و الإشرافية في أقسام المنتدى المختلفة. من له إعتراض  على تصرف  إشرافي او إداري فليطرحه في قسم الشكاوي او برسالة خاصة لادارة  المنتدى او  مراسلتنا عن طريق البريد الالكتروني الخاص بالمنتدى.


معني كده دفن اي خطأ من الادارة وعدم اظهاره امام الاعضاء كأنه حاجة عيب ... :thnk0001:

وزي قسم الشكاوي اللي كان متاح للجميع وبقي
خاص لصاحب الشكوي فقط ... 

يالا دي رغبة الادارة بقي
أينعم ... واللي مش عاجبه يهاجر ويسيب المنتدي .. يعني بعد خمس سنيين عضوية ... يروح يشوفله منتدي تاني :bud:
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 مايو 2015)

*لأ مش دة ... دة قتشيم 
حاجة كدة تخص القادة العرب والحكام الأفارقة 
لزوم البطولة الأفريقية 
:smile01
*​


----------



## tamav maria (28 مايو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *جمعهم فى الخير يا رب
> :smile01:smile01:smile01
> 
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

فيييييييييييين حبو
بألي كتير مش شايفاها


----------



## ياسر رشدى (28 مايو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ مش دة ... دة قتشيم
> حاجة كدة تخص القادة العرب والحكام الأفارقة
> لزوم البطولة الأفريقية
> :smile01
> *​


معلش ياعبووود حط بس الرابط
بجد مش عارف اوصله .... :giveup:
​


----------



## ohannes (28 مايو 2015)

*حتفصل مرة ثانية يا معلم.... عبود
للمخالفات قوانين المنتدى
.
.
من قوانين المنتدى
كل عضو يعود للمنتدى
يقدم ...الحلوان
طب فين حلوان العودة يا باشا
.
.
منور المنتدى خي عبود
تحياتي​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 مايو 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]سأضع صورة من قانون أحد المنتديات *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لكى أقرب لحضراتكم ماذا أردت أن أقول*​​:download::download::download:






*[FONT=&quot]كما ترون معى ....من حق الأدارة أن تضع ما تراه مناسباً لقوانينها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فـ فضلاً لا أمراً ....من حق العضو أن يعرف ماهى مدة أيقافه وكيف تُحتسب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما هى معنى نقاط الخصم ... هل تُطلق للمشرف حرية فصل الأعضاء ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فكما أعلنت ووضعت ( حدود ) للعضو ...علينا أن نعرف أيضاً ( حدود ) المُشرف[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]:flowers: وشكرا لسعة الصدر وتقبلكم للنقد :flowers:[/FONT]*​ ​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## grges monir (29 مايو 2015)

بيقولك يتوقف اسبوع فى حال المخالفة التانية
انت اتوقفت شهر يبقى المخالفة الكام دى عبود هههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (29 مايو 2015)

grges monir قال:


> بيقولك يتوقف اسبوع فى حال المخالفة التانية
> انت اتوقفت شهر يبقى المخالفة الكام دى عبود هههههه


 *[FONT=&quot]لأ ...أنا أتوقفت 32 يوم مش شهر*​​ *[FONT=&quot]كانوا عدد (2) تحذير ع الخاص إن تايم ( مع بعض )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى نفس ذات التوقيت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]رديت على الأتنين ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فغنى لى أغنية هانى شاكر[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فينك من بدرى ...فصلتك أنا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يا مُنايا يا عُمرى ...فصلتك أنا [/FONT]*​​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]


----------



## My Rock (29 مايو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]سأضع صورة من قانون أحد المنتديات *​​ *[FONT=&quot]لكى أقرب لحضراتكم ماذا أردت أن أقول*​​:download::download::download:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



أخ عبود
لو عندك إقتراح بناء تنتظر منه التطبيق والتنفيذ فهناك طرق افضل لطرحه (رسائل خاصة او قسم الإقتراحات).

لكن  لا ارى انه شئ بناء ان نضع مثل هكذا اقتراحات في موضوع اغلبه مزاح فيضيع  علي الجد ولا اعرف ان كانت مزحة ام إقتراح تنتظر مني النظر فيه.

مجرد لفت انتباه لا اكثر

سلام المسيح


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 مايو 2015)

My Rock قال:


> أخ عبود
> لو عندك إقتراح بناء تنتظر منه التطبيق والتنفيذ فهناك طرق افضل لطرحه (رسائل خاصة او قسم الإقتراحات).
> سلام المسيح


 *[FONT=&quot]أخ روك ..*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الموضوع نقد ساخر موجه لجزئية محددة وواضحة *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وهى فصل الأعضاء دون الإعلان عن عقوبات صريحة ومُعلنة ومن له حق الفصل وتحديد مدته !![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ليس لدى ما أقدمه لك من مقترحات فى هذا الشأن كما هو أيضاً ليست شكوى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يمكنك الأستفادة مما نقول ويمكنك أعتباره مجرد مزحة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]الأمر يرجع لك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وسلام المسيح لك أيضاً 
[/FONT]*
​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## My Rock (30 مايو 2015)

الموضوع كله اراه مزاح.. غصباً لا رغبة.. لاني لو ترجمته على كونه جد سيكون نصف الكلام الذي فيه كافي ان يثقل الصدر ويكسر النفس..

لن اجبر احد على كتابة اقتراح.. براحتك يعني، انا وضحت والباقي عليك.


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (30 مايو 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]يا أستاذنا وماذا سأقترح ؟؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]هل أقترح عليك أن تُعطينى حق من حقوقى كعضو ...!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا تحدثت عن حقى[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] فى معرفة العقوبات وأخذت موضوع فصلى بمزاح[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طالما وضعت قوانين .. طالما تُطالب الأعضاء بقراءة قوانينك قبل  التسجيل [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ضع عقوبات مخالفتها[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ما هو وجه الأقتراح فى هذا ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا لا أتحدث عن مقترح أرفعه أو ألتماس ألتمسه أو شكوى أتقدم بها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## philanthropist (31 مايو 2015)

.  الاستاذ عبود معاه حق ده خطا منكم يا اخ ماى روك ولازم يتصلح هو بيطالب بحق مش بيقدم اقتراح


----------



## grges monir (31 مايو 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لأ ...أنا أتوقفت 32 يوم مش شهر*​​ *[FONT=&quot]كانوا عدد (2) تحذير ع الخاص إن تايم ( مع بعض )*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]فى نفس ذات التوقيت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]رديت على الأتنين ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فغنى لى أغنية هانى شاكر[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فينك من بدرى ...فصلتك أنا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يا مُنايا يا عُمرى ...فصلتك أنا [/FONT]*
> ​:new6::new6::new6:​[/FONT]




دة انت مميز 
الاتنين مع بعض[/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 يونيو 2015)

> و..... على أخص الخصوص لو كنا فى منتدى دينى يرفع المحاور فيه شعار
> ( لستم المُتكلمين ) !!
> على أعتبار أنه ليس هو من وصف العضو بأنه كداب وقليل الأدب



أخي عبود، المحاور الذي يرفع شعار "لستم المتكلمين" لم يصفك -في الموضوع- بلفظ "كذاب" ولا أتذكر أنه وصفك أيضاً بلفظ "قليل الأدب".



> الموضوع بسيط ...واحد شتمنى رحت شاتمه
> كركر الشتمية رحت داااااايس ومكمل
> عاتييى كأننا فى رمضان يعنى
> ولو تكركرت ( سادس مرة ) هكررها سابع وتامن وتاسع
> ...



لم يكن في الموضوع شتيمة ولا وصف لك، بل وصف لحدث فعلته فعلاً. وهناك فارق كما تعرف بين كلمة "كذبت" وبين "كاذب"..

هذا مقدماً، أما ثانيا، بفرض أن شخص شتمك، مشرفا كان أو عضو، فالرد بالمثل لن يحل القضية، وليس هذا ما سيمحو شتيمته!
كان عليك تقديم شكوى فيه لمن هو مسئول عنه.

والشيء بالشيء يذكر، لو كنت وصفت فعل ما لذات الشخص الذي تقول أنه "شتمك" بهذا الوصف، بذات الكلمة، لم يكن سيعاملك بمثل ما فعلت!




> لأ ...أنا أتوقفت 32 يوم مش شهر
> كانوا عدد (2) تحذير ع الخاص إن تايم ( مع بعض )
> فى نفس ذات التوقيت
> رديت على الأتنين ...
> ...



شوفت، أديك عرفت سبب الـ 32 يوم أهو  وشوفت الحق 
بس أنا حابب اوضح نوع الرد اللي رديته على الإتنين:









بعيداً عن ما حدث، بشكل شخصي، وحقيقي، أنا لا أتعامل معك، ومعك تحديداً بشكل شخصي، وأرجو -لو لديك هذه الفكرة أو جزء منها- أن تزيلها تماما لانك ستُقيّم تعاملاتنا بشكل خاطيء مما يترتب عليه أشياء أخرى.

وأهلا بعودتك مرة أخرى.


----------



## My Rock (1 يونيو 2015)

رجاء محبة لا داعي ان نخلق المشكلة من جديد. 
لا تدفعوني لغلق الموضوع واجباركم على انهاء الحوار.


----------



## اني بل (1 يونيو 2015)

مش حلو تبين هيك امور على العام حلوها بينكم وبين بعض بالخاص لاداعي لمثل هيك امور مخربة للخدمة وتستدعي فرح ابليس وزعل للرب ....
المؤمن الحقيقي بيحكي اللي مضايقه بينه وبين الشخص اللي مضايقه على انفراد وبالخاص وبدون اشعال الفتيلة مرة اخرى 
انهوها افضل وابدءوا صفحة جديدة للرب ..
وانا معك ياروك ان استمرت انهي الحوار ...لانه لايمجد الا ابليس وملائكته 
اسفة اني كنت قاسية بس في بعض المواقف يلزمها الحزم بحكمة


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (1 يونيو 2015)

يلااااااااااهون 
غطووونى و سوطوا علييييا  هههههههههههههههههههههه
 انا هجلب لكم من الصاعيد الجوانى (حطو تحت الجيم تلات نقط هههه )
 يا جودعااااان ابوس على رااسك يا حاج عبود و ابوس على راسك يا حج مولكا  كفاياتنا نكاف-
و مش لازمن نشوف مين غليط فى حج مين- انتوا بالنسبالى تنتيكم غلطانين-- 
 عارفين ليه
علشان مش عارفين تسامحوا-- هيجى الحاج مولكا يجول لى دلوقيتى اخطائتى يا استاذا انا سامحت  و قولت .....-- و هيقوم داخل  الحج عبود و يقول لى لا ما سامحش اصله لما سامح علنيه جه قال لى مش عارف ايه فى الخفاء--

 هقول لكم انتوا الاتنين كفاياتنااا نكااااف-
نفسى  بس نسامح و ننسى--
 الى غلط غلط و الى حصل حصل-و الى بداء بداء- و الكل عنده عيون و بتشوف و عنده عقل و بيفهم--
 و رغم كدا مهما عملت الى عايز يشوف دا غلطان هيشوفه غلطان و الى عايز يشوف دا برىء هيشوفه بريىء-

ارجوكم رجاء محبه نسامح بعض و منقلبش فى الى حصل---- دا مبداء انا بمشى بيه 
سامح و انسى---
افتكروا اكثر فطره كانت علاقتكم فيها كويس-- لما مولكا كان بيدى دروس اللاهوت الدفاعى و عبود كان بيساعد و يلخص--
دا عنده اعتراضات على شخصيه دا و ماله و التانى عنده اعتراضات على شخصيت التانى و ماله بردوا --
 مفيش حد فينا ملاك و لا فى حد فينا كامل و شخصيته فله-- كلنا مليانين بلاوى و كلاكيع و ضعفات--لاصح الى يدر يقبل الاخر و يعرف عيوبه و يتعامل معاها..
 حتى لو دا غلط و  خلاص طلعنا السكاكين لبعض كل واحد بج بطن التانى خلصنا خلاص بئا ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه مولكا هتقول لى لا انا مبجتش بطن حد انا كنت بوصف حدث البجيج نفسه  هههههههههههه 

 ارجوكم بئا-- انا بعزكم انتوا الاتنين صدقونى و نفسى مشوفش رفع السكاكين دا-
 كل واحد يوقل للتانى متزعلش منى على اى شىء حصل بقصد او بدون قصد و انا عارفا ان فى قلب كل واحد منكم مقدار محبه كافى الى يخليكوا تسامحوا بعض--

و معرفتى لمقدار المحبه و التسامح دا يا عبود عندك دا الى كان مخلينى واثقا ثقه رهيبه انك هترجع تانى المنتدى مش زى ما كثير افتكروا انك لايونكن ترجع 

 و بردوا متئكده ان مقدار المحبه الى عند مولكا كفيله انه يسامح و ينسى و بشوفها وسط السطور-- 
المشكله بس فى التسامح بدون نسيان-- كل واحد فاكر للتانى فبالتالى اى كلمه حتى لو مش بيقصدها بالاسلوب  الوحش التانى هياخدها بطريقه وحشه لانه هيفكر ان الى قدامه قاصد و جاى ياخد بطاره---
هو فى النهايه شوشو لعب دور كبير فى الموضوع مع استخدام التوقيت المناسب  و ضرب التنتين فى بعض مع بعض الرصاصات الطائشه الى صابت الناس الى حوليهم ههههههههههههههههههههههه-- بس جت سليمه و ان شاء الله الكل هيتسامح... 

و معلش بئا حشرت نفسى تانى -- و كالعاده ماينوب المحشور غير الرصاصه الطايشه-- اقصد ريحه البصله هههههههههههههههههههه
محبه الرب تملاء قلوب الكل و روحه تملاء كل النفوس امين


----------



## philanthropist (1 يونيو 2015)

خلاص بقى يا جماعة نفتح صفحة جديدة و نسامح بعض متخلوش الشيطان يوقع ما بيننا و افتكروا دايما ان الله محبة و احنا ولاد منتدى واحد مبصحش نعمل كدة مع بعض


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 يونيو 2015)

[FONT=&quot]*عدلت عن المشاركة بناءا على طلب أصدقائى 
[FONT=&quot]يُتبع [/FONT]
*[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 يونيو 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]هاه يا مولكا ...قلت قلة أدب وألا ماقولتش ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]والا حتقولى دة وصف للديك الرومى أبو زلومة  ؟

:new6::new6::new6:
*​*[FONT=&quot]لما تقول لواحد أنت سرقت ... يبقى هو أية ... وزير الدفاع ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وألا حرامى ؟ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لما تقول لواحد ( كذبت ياعزيزى ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى هو أية ؟ ...كاذب .... وألا طبيب أسنان ؟[/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ 
​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (1 يونيو 2015)

تم الغاء محتويات المشاركة بطلب من صديق روحه محبه 
المحبة يجب ان تسود ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 يونيو 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]بُناءا على طلب الأصدقاء*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ونزولاً على رغبتهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأقتناعاً منى بطلباتهم [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قفلت ع الموضوع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وعفا الله عما سلف [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (1 يونيو 2015)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يلااااااااااهون
> غطووونى و سوطوا علييييا  هههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا هجلب لكم من الصاعيد الجوانى (حطو تحت الجيم تلات نقط هههه )
> يا جودعااااان ابوس على رااسك يا حاج عبود و ابوس على راسك يا حج مولكا  كفاياتنا نكاف-
> ...



بعيدا عن أن في كلمات مش فاهمها أصلاً  وبعيدا عن أني نسيت الكتابة بعد قراءة المشاركة دي، لكن عليّ الطلاق بالتمنتاشر ما أنا سايبه


----------



## My Rock (1 يونيو 2015)

يُغلق لحين مراجعة المشاركات الاخيرة.


----------



## My Rock (1 يونيو 2015)

الأحبة في المسيح،

حذفت المشاركات التي تثير فيها موضوع طرد الاخ عبود وأسبابه. حاولت الحذف بابسط وارق طريقة ممكنة دون ان اترك ردود تضع احد الاطراف يشعر بأنه مظلوم.

الاخ عبود كتب ان الموضوع انتهى عنده واتمنى هذا فعلاً لكي لا يتكرر ما حدث في موضوع اخر. لكن اذا كانت هناك حاجة للإستفسار والتوضيح فقسم الشكاوي مفتوح لبحث الأمر.

رجاء محبة ان نكون سوياً عاملاً في حل الإشكال لان المحبة تستر وان لا يكون في داخل بعضنا رغبة او ضغينة تجاه بعضنا الاخر. كلنا نخطأ كلنا نسيئ الفهم، لكن لنا ميزة عن بقية هذا العالم اننا نغفر ونسامح ونحب حتى الأعداء.

يُفتح من جديد


----------



## Maran+atha (1 يونيو 2015)

شكرا كثير للجميع 
فانا لا اعرف ان اقول شىء سوى 
اننا اعضاء فى جسد المسيح الذى هو المحبة لأن الله محبة
فمكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس فى رسالة بولس الرسول الاولى الى اهل كورنثوس
الاصحاح 12: الاية 27
*واما انتم فجسد المسيح واعضاؤه افرادا.*
ومكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس فى رسالة بولس الرسول الاولى الى اهل كورنثوس 
الاصحاح 13 : الآيات 13-1
*+ ان كنت اتكلم بالسنة الناس والملائكة *
*ولكن ليس لي محبة فقد صرت نحاسا يطن او صنجا يرن.*
*+ وان كانت لي نبوة واعلم جميع الاسرار وكل علم *
*وان كان لي كل الايمان حتى انقل الجبال ولكن ليس لي محبة فلست شيئا.*
*+ وان اطعمت كل اموالي وان سلمت جسدي حتى احترق *
*ولكن ليس لي محبة فلا انتفع شيئا.*
*+ المحبة تتانى وترفق.المحبة لا تحسد.المحبة لا تتفاخر ولا تنتفخ*
*+ ولا تقبح ولا تطلب ما لنفسها ولا تحتد ولا تظن السوء*
*+ ولا تفرح بالاثم بل تفرح بالحق*
*+ وتحتمل كل شيء وتصدق كل شيء وترجو كل شيء وتصبر على كل شيء.*
*+ المحبة لا تسقط ابدا.*
واما النبوات فستبطل والالسنة فستنتهي والعلم فسيبطل.
+ لاننا نعلم بعض العلم ونتنبا بعض التنبوء.
+ولكن متى جاء الكامل فحينئذ يبطل ما هو بعض.
+ لما كنت طفلا كطفل كنت اتكلم وكطفل كنت افطن 
وكطفل كنت افتكر.ولكن لما صرت رجلا ابطلت ما للطفل.
+ فاننا ننظر الان في مراة في لغز لكن حينئذ وجها لوجه. 
الان اعرف بعض المعرفة لكن حينئذ ساعرف كما عرفت.
*+ اما الان فيثبت الايمان والرجاء والمحبة هذه الثلاثة *
*ولكن اعظمهن المحبة*






ربنا يبارككم ويعوض تعب محبتكم ويكون معكم دائما 
فيحافظ عليكم ويفرح قلبكم ويحقق كل امنياتكم للأبد آمين


----------



## Desert Rose (2 يونيو 2015)

لا انا مش زعلانه انك رجعت ياعبود ، انا بس مستغربة:mus13:
يعني اللي انا اعرفه عنك انك مش بتحب حد يدوسلك علي طرف فتوقعت ان بعد الفصل ده انت مش هترجع تاني


----------



## Maran+atha (2 يونيو 2015)

Desert Rose قال:


> لا انا مش زعلانه انك رجعت ياعبود ، انا بس مستغربة:mus13:
> يعني اللي انا اعرفه عنك انك مش بتحب حد يدوسلك علي طرف فتوقعت ان بعد الفصل ده انت مش هترجع تاني



السبب هو اننا نخدم محبة للمسيح ولا يوجد سبب اخر
واللى ذاق طعم محبة المسيح مستحيل ان ينفصل عنها ابدا
فمكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس فى رومية 8:  39-35
*+ من سيفصلنا عن محبة المسيح؟ اشدة ام ضيق *
*ام اضطهاد ام جوع ام عري ام خطر ام سيف؟*
*+ كما هو مكتوب:*
*«اننا من اجلك نمات كل النهار. قد حسبنا مثل غنم للذبح».*
*+ ولكننا في هذه جميعها يعظم انتصارنا بالذي احبنا.*
*+ فاني متيقن انه لا موت ولا حياة، ولا ملائكة *
*ولا رؤساء ولا قوات، ولا امور حاضرة ولا مستقبلة،*
*+ ولا علو ولا عمق، ولا خليقة اخرى، *
*تقدر ان تفصلنا عن محبة الله التي في المسيح يسوع ربنا.*
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ويكون معك دائما 
فيحافظ عليك ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للأبد آمين


----------

